# Yellowstone National Park



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2021)

The photo above shows the Orange Mound Spring in Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming. Unlike many of the other hydrothermal features of the park, Mammoth Hot Springs sits on layers of limestone. Weakly acidic water dissolves calcium carbonate (CaCO3) from the limestone; this then is deposited at the surface in the form of travertine. Travertine is naturally white. However, various bacterial thermophiles thrive in the sulfur-rich waters throughout Yellowstone giving a number of features, such as Orange Mound Spring, its distinctive coloration.

Although the last major eruptive episode in the Yellowstone region was nearly 640,000 years ago, Yellowstone continues to be one of the most volcanically active areas in the U. S. Yellowstone National Park, the nation’s first National Park, sits above the Yellowstone hot spot. Water from rain and snowmelt seeps through the rock layers and is heated by the partially molten rock of the remaining magma chamber.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Sounds like the thing is way overdue for an eruption.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2021)

Tish said:


> Sounds like the thing is way overdue for an eruption.


Yes, based upon it's history of eruptions, Yellowstone could have a massive eruption at any time.  If that were to happen, it would be the most catastrophic event in this nations history.  Several states would be severely impacted, thousands of lives would be lost and thousands more sickened by the massive air pollution stretching across the nation, and economic losses would be in the trillions of dollars.  

Yellowstone is a beautiful area, and has some marvelous tourist sites which exist nowhere else on the planet.  However, it is also somewhat dangerous with all the extremely hot sulfur "ponds" lurking near many of the tourist trails.  It's not unusual to hear of a tourist getting severe burns when they stick their foot or hand into one of those pools.  The geysers are especially spectacular.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yes, based upon it's history of eruptions, Yellowstone could have a massive eruption at any time.  If that were to happen, it would be the most catastrophic event in this nations history.  Several states would be severely impacted, thousands of lives would be lost and thousands more sickened by the massive air pollution stretching across the nation, and economic losses would be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Yellowstone is a beautiful area, and has some marvelous tourist sites which exist nowhere else on the planet.  However, it is also somewhat dangerous with all the extremely hot sulfur "ponds" lurking near many of the tourist trails.  It's not unusual to hear of a tourist getting severe burns when they stick their foot or hand into one of those pools.  The geysers are especially spectacular.


Loved Yellowstone, took the obligatory photo on the seat in front of the waterfall, only saw 1 bison on the road but there were groups scattered around in the distance.  So many tourists waiting for 'old faithful' to gush, a rather impressive photo to take home.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2021)

When my grandson told me how dangerous "Old Faithful" is, I was stunned. I had no idea!

Ugh, another thing to worry about.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 30, 2021)

There are several science fiction novels that have a future Yellowstone eruption as one a premise along with it's consequences.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Ugh, another thing to worry about.


I'm not worried anymore, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2021)

I bet there are.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm not worried anymore, what's the worst that could happen?
> 
> View attachment 157431


Oh, you left out the Murder Hornets (or were they bees?)  LOL


----------



## bowmore (Mar 30, 2021)

We visited Yellowstone in the winter. We loved the lack of people and the fact the animals used the roads so we copuld see them


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2021)

If that blows, it will make the pandemic back page news.


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yes, based upon it's history of eruptions, Yellowstone could have a massive eruption at any time.  If that were to happen, it would be the most catastrophic event in this nations history.  Several states would be severely impacted, thousands of lives would be lost and thousands more sickened by the massive air pollution stretching across the nation, and economic losses would be in the trillions of dollars.
> 
> Yellowstone is a beautiful area, and has some marvelous tourist sites which exist nowhere else on the planet.  However, it is also somewhat dangerous with all the extremely hot sulfur "ponds" lurking near many of the tourist trails.  It's not unusual to hear of a tourist getting severe burns when they stick their foot or hand into one of those pools.  The geysers are especially spectacular.


Wow! It sounds like if she erupts the whole planet will be in danger, not just the U.S.
I am curious, would people have much time to evacuate?


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 30, 2021)

FastTrax said:


>


That's really scary FastTrax
_Supervolcano_ is a 2005 British-Canadian disaster _film_ that originally aired on 13 March 2005 on BBC One, and released by the BBC on 10 April 2005 on the Discovery Channel. It is based on the speculated and potential eruption of the volcanic Yellowstone Caldera, in Yellowstone National Park.
Let's hope it never happens


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> That's really scary FastTrax
> _Supervolcano_ is a 2005 British-Canadian disaster _film_ that originally aired on 13 March 2005 on BBC One, and released by the BBC on 10 April 2005 on the Discovery Channel. It is based on the speculated and potential eruption of the volcanic Yellowstone Caldera, in Yellowstone National Park.
> Let's hope it never happens



I hear you and my only worry is if and when Floriduh detaches from Georgia and floats out to sea I wanna be on the North side of the border waving good riddance and sipping on a cold beer while throwing America's appendix a concrete life preserver. lolol.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

FastTrax said:


>


Holy crap that's scary.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

FastTrax Thank you for sharing.​


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> FastTrax Thank you for sharing.​



No problemo.


----------

